
Show HN: Convert Mongo queries to PostgreSQL jsonb queries - thomas4019
https://github.com/thomas4019/mongo-query-to-postgres-jsonbhttps://github.com/thomas4019/mongo-query-to-postgres-jsonb
======
thomas4019
Correct link: [https://github.com/thomas4019/mongo-query-to-postgres-
jsonb](https://github.com/thomas4019/mongo-query-to-postgres-jsonb)

